
New Zealand's deteriorating water raises a stink - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-newzealand-pollution/100-pure-new-zealands-deteriorating-water-raises-a-stink-idUSKCN1PB2SZ
======
Richienb
Ehem. I'm in Auckland and so far I haven't seen anything wrong.

